# Hello eveyone



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well. I have just recently developed an interest and a taste for body building. Basically I spent most of my life being extremley overweight, 18-19 stone from about the age of 13-24. And a couple of years ago I somehow mustered the strengh to do something about it! I've lost 6 stone so far and have been a personal trainer for a year and a half after hiring one myself and feeling the difference, still trying to lose weight, has been up and down for a year now. Have started to realise that great things can be possible with weight training, that body shapes can be changed compltely, all that is needed is hard work, disipline, knowledge and most importently for me, consistency.

Anyway, I am only very early on into my new way of training and thinking and would really love to give myself the ultimate goal of entering a competition in maybe 18 monhs time. Does anyone know of any amateur female fitness figure competitions that go on? Or of any links to websites? Thank you.x :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

hi mel try http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=17051 just tell avril DQ sent u over  and welcome to the site,,


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Mel, stick this post in the ladies room, there a few female competitors who will be happy to help you with any advice you need and tell you about the different shows and classes.

My mrs is BNBF Miss Britain, Bettyboo is NABBA Miss Britain 2005(Figure) runner up, VickyMc is a BNBF Pro who was 3rd in their professional worlds last year so lots of good ladies on here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

hi & welcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

hi mel

welcome to the site, and well done for the weight loss so far how much better do you feel about yourself now? whats you diet and training like now? how about posting it up on the ladies section. im about 10 weeks into my diet for the britain at the mo so we can each other out

welcome again

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol: nice rack on your avitar bettyboo  lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey mel welcome-8)

as i was saying to dq the other other day-"ive always fancied having a betty boo tattoo"

NICE!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

devilsquest said:


> :lol: nice rack on your avitar bettyboo  lol


she lovely isnt she, i wont tell you who she's modelled on!

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

lol :lol:


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

mel said:


> I've lost 6 stone so far


Well done!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

kriptikchicken said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > I've lost 6 stone so far
> ...


i agree, thats great well done


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! But to be honest, looking back at my life I feel kind of ashamed that I was ever so big and lazy in the first place!

And having not continued to reach my goals in the last year just going up and down a few pounds really made me feel I suppose a bit daft especially as I am a personal trainer, right in the spotlight! I can train and motivate my clients fantastically(most of them!) but since coming back to England a year ago I felt lost without my personal trainer(who was a natural bb competitor in oz) he inspired and taught me so much, and the gym where I work, I haven't felt inclined to train with any of the trainers because they don't seem to be on the same level. But have realised its all one big excuse, so I am getting stuck in, with the help of some books dvds and hopefully some advice from you guys!

My plan is to shift a good 3 more stone in the next 6-8 months, whilst building some good muscle foundations using mostly heavy compound free weights exercises, then get into definition training. I try most days now to do a split workout, weights for and hour-hour and a half in the morning, and then the same on cardio in the evening. It seems to be going quite well for last 2 weeks, have lost 7 lbs, a bit quick, but I had not done any serious cardio for months!

Can anyone advise on supplements? Taking to many protien supps seems to make me pack on weight, where as if I try and get it all from egg whites and meat I lose weight.

Also I am taking glucosamine sulphate, fish oil, zinc, vit c, echinacia, and evening primrose oil. Are all theese recommended, should I be taking something else??

Sorry to waffle on!! xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

u waffle all u like mel ,,,,we do 

sounds like u got a plan,just need some fine tunein.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Are you finding it possible to lose fat and build muscle at the same time? I am trying this but have had to experiment a lot with calories and protein. I've had mixed success so far.

I'm often tempted to focus on one or the other - perhaps lose all the fat and then think about bulking up. Is this the best approach?

Hektor


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I started training at 17.5 stone, worked on putting on muscle because I knew the additional muscle tissue would increase my metabolic rate and so make me burn fat as I got bigger.

Initially my weight never changed much and I looked worse as my muscles grew under the fat but as my knowledge grew and my diet changed I kept building muscle and got leaner, 3.5 years after starting training I stepped onstage at just under 13 stone for my first comp.

I competed again 6 months later at 14.5, condition slightly worse but I learned from some of the mistakes first time round and didn't lose muscle in the second diet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, I have been at it for quite a while now, and intially I must having been losing fat and muscle because st first I was walking for hours every day and cutting down on calories. Some weeks I would lose 5-7 lbs, which at the time I had no idea about the body and the way it works, so I was really pleased! Now I would be horrified to lose 7lbs in a week!

As extreme said, I too cottoned in to the idea of building up muscles too increase my metabolism, and in order to train hard enough to grow, I had to eat more or my strength is feeble!m

A few months ago I was eating masses of protien and carbs and weight training with as heavier weight as I could, I was exhausted and didn't do any cardio. This went on for about 6 weeks, my strengh more than doubled, but I put on about 10lbs and felt really heavy and fat!

So recently cut the calories down to just what I need, added hours of cardio each week kept up the weights but with more rest, and I lost 12lbs, and as the fat drops off I can see the muscle work I have developed!!

Now some days I eat a bit extra and do heavier weight training, other days I eat less and burn off loads of calories doing cardio.

I am trying to keep my body guessing at what is coming at it next.

Every few days I will force my self to blitz on an exercise I never do or really hate doing, be it cardio or weights, and that usually makes my body change quite alot. xx


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds like youve got a really great attitude to this stuff Mel. Your definately in it for the long haul. Its a pleasure to read your posts :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you fierce!! I spent my entire life being the fat kid, the ugly girl amongst my very girly friends, I decided to stop feeling sorry for myself and get some arnoldion attitude to my body!! At school I was 1 of only 2 chubbies in the whole school, so stood out loke a sore thumb. Theese days it seem over 50% of kids, well everyone is getting really over weight, I kind of feel that if I can really achieve my goals after a life time of being overweight and unhealthy, then people might just see that it can be done and do it too. I think I have been quite popular as a trainer in the gym(despite being fatter than most the people I train!) because I have such a good before picture of me and people feel inspired. I really want to reach out and help people see that it can be done......

I just got to keep it going and not get to scared now!!!!:shock:

Hey, I am guessing you play guitar? My husband and I also play, we've done pub gigs and run a couple of open jam nights, what about you? You in a band or playing on your own? x


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Mel,

I do play, but not at the minute. I had to sell my Ibanez Jem 7V (Stevie Vais sig model) as I needed the cash 

Used to play in a band, then on my own taking the scales and lead playing VERY seriously (2hours + practice per day) then I taught for a while (very fullfilling - had a great heavy metal student :shock: )

Then I just kinda stopped. Strange really but I'll get back into it 

If you guys play Enfield, Middlesex give me a shout and we will come and see you!!!

Btw - my fiancee is a singer and I do her sound. Shes getting a very good rep and lots of work!! Cant be bad :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

FierceFrets said:


> Ibanez Jem 7V (Stevie Vais sig model)


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

I would be gutted if I had to sell my JEM77FP.... 










M8 I feel your pain.....


----------

